# The Mid-Atlantic Hillbilly requesting help



## New River Rat (Jun 13, 2014)

I am going to be a little brazzen here, and post a request for some help. The Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries has proposed changing the slot limit on the New River. As it currently stands, *"No bass 14 to 20 inches, only 1 per day longer than 20 inches".* The proposal is raising the upper end of the slot from 20 inches to 22 inches.

"No bass 14 to *22 *inches, only 1 per day longer than *22 *inches"

From John Copeland, biologist, VDGIF:

_"A 40-day public comment period on the proposals is open May 12 through June 20, 2014. The Department of Game and Inland Fisheries solicits the public's participation in this and all regulatory processes."_

The New River proposal is shown at the following link: www3.dgif.virginia.gov/web/comment-fnwb/expand.asp?VAC=320-025
Please take a couple of minutes to voice your approval!

We (the ones that care about the New) have had to deal with everything under the sun in regards to detrimental actions concerning the New. Friends of Claytor used chemicals to kill hydrilla, which in turn churned through Claytors turbines, decomposed in the river, therefore depleting the oxygen the fish needed to continue to prosper. AEP has gotten entitlement somewhere, giving it the right to raise and lower the flow from Claytor, answering to no one. Anyone remember them raising the flow rate for a playboat date, right at the onset of the spawn this year? Tournaments have been held in every stretch of the New, with a very lax concern for the river system as a whole. There are still unscrupulous guides taking and taking from the resourse, never giving back, but making their living at the expense of the fishery.

This is _*OUR *_chance to at least one right thing as it concerns a trophy fishery we all hold near and dear.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355699#p355699 said:


> New River Rat » 13 Jun 2014, 17:59[/url]"]I am going to be a little brazzen here, and post a request for some help. The Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries has proposed changing the slot limit on the New River. As it currently stands, *"No bass 14 to 20 inches, only 1 per day longer than 20 inches".* The proposal is raising the upper end of the slot from 20 inches to 22 inches.
> 
> "No bass 14 to *22 *inches, only 1 per day longer than *22 *inches"
> 
> ...


----------



## clinchmtnboy (Jun 16, 2014)

Done


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm confused...if the upper limit is increasing to 22 inches, doesn't that leave bigger fish in the river and therefore help the fishery?


----------



## redbug (Jun 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355962#p355962 said:


> RivRunR » Mon Jun 16, 2014 11:59 am[/url]"]I'm confused...if the upper limit is increasing to 22 inches, doesn't that leave bigger fish in the river and therefore help the fishery?


 Im confused also but I think he wants support on increasing the upper limit and a most guides are against it so their clients can keep a 20" trophy fish


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, I am in support of the change. I am hoping you guys will take the time to comment in favor of the change. As for guides, as far as I am aware, do not keep trophies.


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok, gotcha!


----------

